# A Monday spent with Eric.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No story going to be posted do to a clear lack of intrest.

 Al


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I like your chronicles. Seth


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I always read them!!!!


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Seriously? Lack of interest? Now that's funny! Come on... we want a story!!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lack of interest? I love your stories! I didn't really have anything to say that would have helped the thread along which is why I didn't reply.

So who did you get this round?


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I seldom comment but always like to hear about your adventures.

JMO
Doug


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I posted it here as most some one will comment every time.
http://www.thehuntingbeast.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=54026

 Al


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow! Sounds like you had a great day! I'm not a member there, so I can't comment... but thanks for posting the link... I truly do enjoy reading your daily happenings.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I will keep that link.

I ALWAYS read your posts and share the stories. We have coyotes here, too. We don’t hunt them, but the other night about a dozen were on the other side of my fence. 

The goats were not happy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like the comment about Eric talking dirty to the coyotes.

Since I've never hunted coyote before I want to know, how do you tell a coyote bark from a dog? The ones I have heard (I think they were coyotes, not 100% sure) sound like puppies yapping. I figure it takes practice, calling, listening and watching for them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess mostly you tell a coyote bark from a dog from where the bark comes from. In a sloth and a woods in the winter you can just about bet it is a coyote.

There are also a suttle difference I believe it takes practice as you said to know.

Talking dirty is doing that sound of a inheat female coyote asking for a male to come mate with her.
A guy asked who wouldn't like to be Eric?

I had to answer that one I sure would when he is out hunting or fishing and I am stuck at home doing home work.


 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Around here it's hard to tell coyote from dog barks. Nearly every house has dogs and one person got an outdoor, constant barker just recently. Pretty irritating because I don't hear the other critters over that one dog. The one time I did hear coyotes (at least I'm pretty sure it was coyotes) it sounded like a whole pack of puppies yipping it up. That came from way back in the park where I never heard dogs before.

Fox cries and screams don't sound like dogs at all. At least they don't sound like the dogs around here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"The one time I did hear coyotes (at least I'm pretty sure it was coyotes) it sounded like a whole pack of puppies yipping it up."*

Yes that is a pack of coyotes, we call that the coyotes having a party sound. We figure that they have a kill and are shareing and fighting over it.

We will hear them doing that so give some challenge barks, quickly switch to our own partying coyotes. Idea is for the pack we heard will come to see who is interlopeing on their territory. It works about 8 times our of 10 trys too.

We do our setting up as far from the land owners house as we can. if the farmers dog(s)get to barking you can tell from where the sound came from it is dogs, same with near by neighbours.

Planning on going out tomorrow. was going to go today to but Kare switched up the shopping trip we were going to do yesterday, going today instead.

I need a few things so I will take her.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have to keep your woman happy. 
Good hunting tomorrow.
Thanks for the info. I know coyotes are around here. They've been spotted within a mile of my house.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Probably go out following our no noise rule a half hour before dark and be able to call up a coypte or two if sighted that close to your home.
Be leaveing in just a few.


 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There would be a neighborhood riot if I called coyotes in here. Most of them don't realize we have them so close. I learned about them being so close at an owl calling program in the park. My neighborhood was within sight of the field where they saw coyotes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh live in a sub of tree huggers. Bet they would sure be surprized what lurks in the dark if they set out some game cameras.

If I had not set the game cam out I would never have knowen that a white hawk we have in the area benifits from the ***** and pussoms I remove from messing with the bee hives.

























As well as another Hawk I believe to be the white ones mate.









 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not tree huggers but ignorance is bliss people. They don't realize coyotes are really that close since they've not seen them.

I need to get a better game camera. Mine has a 5 second delay, enough time for something to trigger the shutter and be gone before the picture is taken. It never did catch the deer that I did see.

I love your hawk pictures. The white one is beautiful.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes we think the white one is beautiful also. it has been hanging around now for 5 or 6 years.
I enjoy their mateing flights the acobats and soaring while screaming hawk love songs.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I need to set up my game cam again. Those pics are fantastic.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks.
Last Friday while working at getting the tree down with the last tree stand I went by where I placed the last pussom. about all that was left was hair and bones couldn't tell what all had been feasting on it though.

I took a new one back there Monday that was caught in the live trap Sunday night. 
The bones were gone from the one before this on.
Haven't checked this last one yet to see how far gone it is. Really muddy in the area after the 54F Sunday.


 Al


----------

